# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  High protein diet GOUT NOW WHAT THE HECK DO I DO?

## kingwolf

I lost 12 pounds and was feeling much better, im over the initial grumpiness and tiredness and was considering getting on some gear and hitting the gym and cardio really hard to get ready for football, now I my feet are killing me especially my instep and big toe and ive been told that I have Gout!

I am going to wait on the gear obviously but how can I eat a high protein diet when thats a food I am supposed to avoid now? no red meat and limited protein. can I even eat shakes?

somebody here has to have experience with this, what the ehck do I do, I dont wnat to go back to a carb based diet after Ive worked so hard to get back to where I am. I so frigging frustrated right now

HELP advice needed.

----------


## Squatman51

what is gout and how do you get it?

----------


## wolfstrike

Uric acid cyrstals that form in your joints and are usually covered but when they get uncovered.....look out!!!

Super painful!!!

Take anti-inflammation medicine asap.the longer you wait the worse youll be.Asprin or ibuprofen are good but forget about tylenol(acetaminophen).Tylenol is NOT anti-inflamitory.The longer you have pain the more damage the crystals do to the joint.Get the pain down asap.

I got gout when I went to 350 gms protein.I have kidney problems so my kidneys couldnt flush the uric acid out fast enuff.It can also be that ones body produces to much uric acid on its own.

Right now I take in 175gms protein and MUCHO carbs/good amount fat and feel great.I dont think our bodies were made to take in large amounst of animal meat the way its spread on here....but thats just IMO.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I used to suffer from gout because i drank alcohol (too much). If you drink ANY alcohol stop. Take NSAIDs to relieve pain (voltarol being the preffered for gout). You should be able to maintain high pro diet if you avoid alcohol completely. Interesting fact is that cardio reguarly also helps (lazy drunken slob type ppl often get gout due to inactivity) because the excercise helps circulation and mobilises the joints preventing build up in the first place.

----------


## theboss

drink more water !!

----------


## wolfstrike

> (lazy drunken slob type ppl often get gout due to inactivity)


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Jeez Beast you made me eyes bulge.Yes I gotta admit that the heavy alcohol abuse was a BIG contributor in my case also.That and all the other stuff Beast said :LOL:  

Gout in the "old" days was known as a rich mans sickness.The rich ate all the rich foods and so got it more.Of course the rich also drank more.

----------


## kingwolf

Thanks guys I dont drink but I was eating a lot of protein as I am trying to regain muscle and lose wieght at the same time. The Doc said Mine was caused by kidney damage caused by taking too much ibuprofen (I play football), Ill try what you guys said, they gave me colchisine and predisone. it sucks.

wolfstrike, do you know any websites with gout friendly diets for people training?, I need to build a new diet and I am a bit of a novice.

----------


## wolfstrike

No man I dont.Sucks about the ibruprofen.I warn people alot that I see taking painkillers daily.Have a girl at my job that takes 6 extra strength tylenol everyday to ease her knee pains.She was amazed when I told her about it and said she will look into it.Never asked her if she stopped taking them.

I have been a "carbs are the devil" advocate for years :LOL:  .I am starting to believe though that if you weight train and do cardio weekly that they arent bad AT all.

What I am doing now seems to work.First off set a daily calorie intake you want to shoot for.

I set my protein at 150 gms for the day.This doesnt seem to affect me in a bad way so I stick with it even though IMO I could set it lower.

I set my fat intake to 60gms per day.I take 2tbsps olive oil and 2tbsps flax and the rest comes with the food.

I also eat a full bag of frozen veggies per day and then just fill in the rest of my calories with either rice/pasta/potatoes etc....

Good luck and keeep at it!

----------


## *Narkissos*

I answered your question in the other thread...

But since you started a new thread i'll copy the post here.


http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...72&postcount=8


^^Ok, a second turned into 30 minutes of thinking  :LOL:  

It's ironic that you posted this thread tonight though. Earlier today i started to experience pain in my right knee.

I believe the pain is directly related to dietary changes i made over the last two weeks.. cus it couldn't have been training related.. as i have not beed training.

Anyway.. to your questions.




> I posted earlier and you gave me some great advice, you seem to have a lot of knowledge so I have a question for you. I have gout (literally just found out) I know it means I have high levels of uric acid in my blood and I'm waiting to see if I should even take any gear or if its safe for me to do so. I was starting with a solid cardio/diet/weight training program and it was starting to work but now I was told by the doctors to avoid more than 226 grams of protein a day from meat and poultry as well as avoid most forms of protein altogether. so my high protein diet and shakes are now out apparently.


The 226 gr amount is generic. I can't find a scientific basis for the reccomendation. I do think however that guys eat too much protein on the boards.. so i don't think lowering your intake will curtail your progress. I'm not suggesting lowering it at this point tho.. What i would suggest would be to change the sources.. and only consume what you need. I've gotten ahead of myself though. One question at a time.

1. Yes you need to avoid certain sources of protein. Namely organ meats and sources high in purines. This Doesn't mean that whey is out however... but it would be advisable that you restrict your sources... so if one affects you still, you can change it. 

This goes inline with what i personally suggest with regard to protein intake: real food v.s. shakes. 

Restrict your protein intake to: chicken ; lean beef; and eggs (and high quality soy protein). I like soy personally

Avoiding tuna; salmon; herring; mackerel.. and foods along this line (research food high in purines)

2. Increase your fiber and vitamin C intake (these are VERY important... Add green leafy vegetables to each meal) ; increase EFAs intake; Supplement with digestive enzymes (papsain; bromelain specifically..as they're dual-purposed. They can decrease inflammation.. as well as assist in protein assimilation); Add cocoa to you diet (dark chocolate is a sweet addition.. i eat it all the time); add tomatoes to your diet as well.





> what I am asking is....
> Do you have any ideas for a weight loss diet that would follow these restricitions and still help me build muscle


Sure i do  :Smilie: 

Protein has an important role... 'Roles' rather.. as it is multifaceted.

Still it is not the sole determinant of the effectiveness of a mass building or cutting regime.

I say this all the time here... It is the interaction between macronutrients (v.s. the actual need) that determines the program's effectiveness.

...Even more so than 'timing' and other factors.




> This sucks I was getting hyped because Ive been losing fat at a pretty good pace (down to 340 from 380 four months ago) and my strength gains were solid. I am not taking any supplements other than creatine right now.


It only sucks if you let it.




> I really need help Ive searched the net and spoken to a dietician who told me to take a year off from serious training and football! somebody somewhere has to have dealt wth this before. I don't wnat to stop training and lose a year of football because im 30 and dont have many years left.


His advice is counter-intuitive... as the majority of health practioners agree that intense exercise and weight control are major combative factors in the treatment of gout.

With regard to pain etc.

Let pain be your determinant.

If you're in too much pain to train.. then don't.

Up your Vit. C and digestive enzymes and fluid intake.. and rest.

Stay away from NSAIDs.. as they do nothing but bad.

Calculate your bodyfat percentage.. your BMR.. and your maintenance kcal requirement.

Allot 30% of your kcals to protein; 50% to carbs; and 20% to fat.. to start.

Up your cardio.. supplement with BCAAs in the a.m.; pre-training; post-training; and pre-bed.

Overall kcals being in check, BCAAs will play a huge role in your regime.

Narkissos

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Dang did not realise the NASAIDs could make it worse!! I'll bear that in mind next time I have an attack (hopefully never).

----------


## wolfstrike

Interesting about nsaids.My doctor told me to take them and not tylenol as tylenol has no anti-inflammitory effects.

Im in a bind right now as I am on vicodin which is hydrocone(opiate based narcotic) mixed with acetominophen(tylenol).This stuff does wonders for the liver and amazinlgy mine is swollen for the first time in my life.Accident I had could be the reason.Never had liver problems and now mine is swollen.I took a hard fall though and have a cracked rib and other minor injuries.
For all its worth I cant wait to be off the pain killers completley!!

----------


## kingwolf

Thanks again for you help guys I am trying some different stuff and I really appreciate the help. Ill keep you guys posted on how it all shakes down.

----------


## MFT81

I agree with Nark on the NSAIDS, They also inhibit the growth process BIG time, Bad thing with BBuilders

Also a cheap and supprisingly effective way to treat gout is with black cherry juice concentrate. I (please dont flame) used to work at a health food store and people with gout would try it and be amazed how well it worked 

Deff. worth a shot.

----------

